# How to seperate Peopolis and wax ?



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi
I am in the process of cleaning up some boxes and frames and have a pile of propolis and wax that i cleaned off the end bars etc... does any one know of an efficent way to seperate the two? chunks of propolis and wax??
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I melt it all in water over heat. The wax rises to the top the propolis and dirt will sink and or float to the bottom of the wax caked on top. Scrape the propolis off the wax cake. Remelt the wax several times or as required to lighten the color.


----------



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Vance ,
i was not sure if the proplis would melt or stay solid, i will give it a try


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

A solar melter leaves the most of the junk behind, get clean wax with little effort. You can make a simple one with a cooler and a plexiglass lid.

Here's a picture of mine, I love it, takes almost no work. lots of other melters on this thread too. 

https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...-way-to-process-beeswax&p=1597457#post1597457


----------

